# Wow, west yorkshire catapults



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just recieved this today made by glen at west yorkshire catapults and its an absolute gem , cheers buddy 
Atb
Nath


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Aw mate I've had my eye on these for a while now, they sure are stunning! How does it shoot?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bloody great mate feels good in the hand and shoots sweet as a nut great finish to it aswell give glen a shout , sure he will sort you out 
Atb
Nath


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I think I'll do that, I love antler cattys and the brass casings just work! superb! It's the kind of thing that turns into a family heirloom  cheers for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

Presicly deffo one to be handed down


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!that's a new take on things. Awesome shooter!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Great one :cookie:


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

How does it feel in the hand? IS the antler a bit hard on the hand when shooting it?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome looking shooter


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not seeing the appeal....it looks big and uncomfortable to me.


----------



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

Its a nice size to be honest next to a ppsg for size comparison


----------



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

...


----------



## nath92 (Oct 2, 2016)

And the shape of the antler sits nice in the hand it is a very comfy thing to hold


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

It looks cool but how are the casings attached? I'd be worried about them breaking off because the forks look thin.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

brucered said:


> I'm not seeing the appeal....it looks big and uncomfortable to me.


Number of times I hear that in a week.


----------

